# Cat licking one spot on stomach bloddy



## Goatsac (Dec 26, 2008)

Help! My cat has been licking herself excessively on her stomach by her bottom most left nipple. She licks it until it gets bloody raw. I wouldn't care normally but she licks that spot and then lays on furniture or the carpet and stains it. 

I have tried putting a cone collar on her to keep her from licking the spot but she bends down and her fat stomach sticks over the edge of the cone and she can get it. I have tried making a replica of a collar that keeps her neck stiff so that she can't turn around but she can still get it with that. 

I currently have a raggedy towel made into sort of "cat clothes" so that it covers her whole body with holes for her legs. I kept the "clothes" on until the spot was healed, applying neosporin everyday. I took the "clothes" off of her today and let her free and within 5 minutes she had the spot bloody again. 

I can't really afford to take her to the vet right now and am looking for any help that I can. I have read that it might be since she can't go outside anymore since we keep the doors closed due to weather. 

If that is the case, what can I do to help her get her "fix" of being outside? If that is not the case, are there any suggestions of things I can try without going to the vet? :dis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm afraid you will have to take her to the vet. She is over-grooming that spot for a reason; pain? discomfort? nervous disorder? I would want to rule out the first two, especially if it could be a cancerous problem she is giving attention to. As for a nervous disorder, the cat will require some medication, and you have to get that from the vet.

I understand the use of E-collars to protect an animal and allow it to heal, but IMO, it is cruel to use it to make a cat unable to give an area of its' body attention when it feels some driving need to do so and no steps have been taken to help the cat be relieved of that urge.
Imagine a person having a terrible itch that they could scratch or relieve themselves, but if they have been restrained in some manner and cannot alleviate that itch at all...it would be maddening.

Best of luck, I understand about tight finances. Do the best you can.
Heidi


----------



## Goatsac (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for your advice Heidi. I guess ill have to save up some money to take her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If you have a good relationship with your vet you can inquire about making payments or leaving post-dated checks with them? There is also something called CareCredit? 
Those are just two options...hopefully you can find something that works for your budget.
h


----------

